# mhf on, off, on, off and on again?



## raynipper

Not very stable is it? In fact very unstable.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Well it has more or less worked for a couple of weeks so it was due.


----------



## Matchlock

Have I missed the excitement then, not seen any problems today.


----------



## JanHank

Matchlock said:


> Have I missed the excitement then, not seen any problems today.


You bin in bed all day Flint, I've been trying to report in since this morning and just had a blank page.
I've forgotten what I had to report now :frown2:


----------



## Matchlock

JanHank said:


> You bin in bed all day Flint, I've been trying to report in since this morning and just had a blank page.
> I've forgotten what I had to report now :frown2:


Ahh Women's problems :smile2:


----------



## Penquin

Agree it was off big time - the blank page simply said that MHF was not available and to try again later Error 500

Whatever that means....

It's back now but I won't hold my breath......


----------



## VS_Admin

you guys doing anything specific? browsing? posting? uploading images? 

When you get the 500 error, have you tried the site on another browser? 

lee


----------



## JanHank

Another browser, another machine, I am getting really fed up with this forum, I seem to spend more time trying to get on here than time on.
A very annoyed with you Jan.


----------



## coppo

I just hardly bother with here now, its a total joke the problems and issues with this site.

Right from actually getting on in the first place, through to posts disappearing, notifications cant be clicked on, site down, some posts and threads missing, you couldn't make more of a mess of it if you actually tried. Its so frustrating.

Either sort it out or close the bleeder down.


----------



## eurajohn

VS_Admin said:


> you guys doing anything specific? browsing? posting? uploading images?
> 
> When you get the 500 error, have you tried the site on another browser?
> 
> lee


Sadly none of the above, like all the others just the inability to actually get on the site.

The error page has the VS logo at the top left hand side.

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Another browser, another machine, I am getting really fed up with this forum, I seem to spend more time trying to get on here than time on.
> A very annoyed with you Jan.


At least you have another more reliable one to go to :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I spend so little time on here now I didn't even notice til Jan mentioned it on Owners.

The main issue I am having on here is the length of time it takes to do *ANYTHING* when I click something, like sending a reply etc, a minute to seeing it is not unusual at all, other forums are behaving properly though so not a local problem.


----------



## patp

I have had an email telling me that my subscription needs renewing. I thought it was all free now, once you have paid a "lifetime" subscription?


----------



## Matchlock

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I spend so little time on here now I didn't even notice til Jan mentioned it on Owners.
> 
> The main issue I am having on here is the length of time it takes to do *ANYTHING* when I click something, like sending a reply etc, a minute to seeing it is not unusual at all, other forums are behaving properly though so not a local problem.


To say you spend so little time on here you spend an awful lot of time here:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nowhere near as much as I used to Barry, I would, come on in the morning and could be here for hours reading and replying to new posts, now if and when there is anything new I'll come on, then go elsewhere, facts has become a shadow of what it used to be, very few new posts, it's buggy and unreliable, VS are letting if die a slow death, it needs a new and reliable platform, I used to start a lot more topics than I do now, the members are still great, but there are so few of them left, all gone to fun or elsewhere I won't follow.


----------



## raynipper

And now no 'notifications' mail.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I got yours Ray. This one and another where I have to refresh your memory coz you've bin away. :grin2:


----------



## VS_Admin

Hi all,

Will get this reported to the techs.
If you notice you're hanging on anything (Example: waiting for forums.motorhomefacts.com...)
Please let me know here as well.

Ed


----------



## JanHank

VS_Admin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will get this reported to the techs.
> If you notice you're hanging on anything (Example: waiting for forums.motorhomefacts.com...)
> Please let me know here as well.
> 
> Ed


Its all very slow Ed, as if I'm using a sim card instead of my lovely cable internet.

Only on this forum I might add, nowhere else.


----------



## chilly

I put a post about leisure batteries on 'tech/mech chat' and it's not coming up in 'Recent Discussions'


----------



## JanHank

Its been at it again


----------



## barryd

Ive reported it three times via email today and once again the last page of certain threads is going awry.

I think we need an Extraordinary meeting (for the members). This cant continue.


----------



## JanHank

It is most weird, not until I posted on the brexit thread did I see the last few posts, but not mine ? ? ? ?


----------



## barryd

Its all over the place Jan. They keep having to rebuild threads as they go out of sync and they tell me that there is a problem with the server that this site is on. Thats all I know.


----------



## JanHank

I think it's time for me to jump ship.I waste more time trying to get on here, post, look at what others have to say than I do on the other 2 put together.


----------



## rayrecrok

Do what I do now, go on fruitcakes far more interesting.. 

MHF's you cant post images, threads coming and going, the site is like a bag of knackers as it fires up that is if it works in the first place..

Not a fan of MHF's anymore.. Love the folk on here but VS as owners are a pile of dog doo.. There again I already knew that as you know from my past comments..

ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

I thought I'd be here until I croaked. Sadly it's beginning to look like this forum will croak before me...... 

I've found that I'm posting more on another site where the database seems stable, the owner takes an interest in what is going on, and follows through with promises.

I've even noticed that old timers here are starting to appear there too. Ray did say it would all end in tears....

Such a shame :-(

Edit : I see Ray's beaten me to it and confirmed his earlier prediction. Like him, I rather like all the folk here....... But there comes a time................ 

.


----------



## raynipper

And some threads you click on gets to the page start and others to the page end.???

Ray.


----------



## patp

Oh no! But where do we go? Please someone tell me where you lot are all off to before you go.


----------



## raynipper

Not going Pat. Live in hopes.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Glad to hear that Ray. Just paid me annual fee so need to get my money's worth you know


----------



## eurajohn

patp said:


> Oh no! But where do we go? Please someone tell me where you lot are all off to before you go.


You'll find quite a lot on here: https://www.motorhomeowners.org/latest
The site was "affectionately" known as motorhome moaners under its originator, because a lot of them didn't like his style of management, however he gave it up a while ago and Pudsey bear (aka kev and liz) took the site over and most that go on there seem happy with it.

There is also https://motorhomer.com/ friendly site recently started by the owner of another specialist motorhome site.

And then of course if you can stomach the excesses there is always motorhomefun.

Best to just stay here and hope they eventually sort it out.

.


----------



## paulmold

patp said:


> Glad to hear that Ray. Just paid me annual fee so need to get my money's worth you know


What fee? I've been on here for free for about 3 years now although been member for a lot longer. I don't post much but read every day. For me the site was down for most of yesterday. I'm amazed that you all stay here with all the problems.


----------



## Matchlock

paulmold said:


> What fee? I've been on here for free for about 3 years now although been member for a lot longer. I don't post much but read every day. For me the site was down for most of yesterday. *I'm amazed that you all stay here with all the problems*.


Says he is posting on here!
I am sure most people subscribe or read other forums / FB as I do but Facts is my first home, I do have a quick look at Fun which is my last port of call but I would never subscribe to it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

After the last few days Fun has been deleted from my bookmarks, he has effectively killed another forum out of what appears to be pure spite against one member, so he can go screw himself, Fun was my first forum, it was also the one I stopped using first.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> After the last few days Fun has been deleted from my bookmarks, he has killed another forum out of pure spite against one member, so he can go screw himself, Fun was my first forum, it was also the one I stopped using first.


Whats gone on Kev? I hardly ever look in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure what I can say in a open forum Barry, but DIYmotorhome is no more, I have started a temp one for them to sort something out.

http://self-build-motorhome.freeforums.net/thread/2/welcome-new-home


----------



## Matchlock

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not sure what I can say in a open forum Barry, but DIYmotorhome is no more, I have started a temp one for them to sort something out.
> 
> http://self-build-motorhome.freeforums.net/thread/2/welcome-new-home


You can say whatever you like Kev as long as its not slander.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not sure what I can say in a open forum Barry, but DIYmotorhome is no more, I have started a temp one for them to sort something out.
> 
> http://self-build-motorhome.freeforums.net/thread/2/welcome-new-home


Im confused now Kev. I thought you were talking about Motorhome Fun.  I thought it was the one site that still had a massive membership.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The info can be found on fun, unless he's taken it down, I'm not going to say anymore, proving anything is a difficult thing either way, he put the site up for sale and threatened to close the site because of one member in his own words in an email to me, he put it up for sale then when I and someone else were interested it disappeared, Jim has had some family issues and I don't need to add to it, I have no axe to grind other than IMO the unfairness of his actions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No Barry he closed https://www.diymotorhome.co.uk, he set it up for the lads wanting to get away from SBMCC.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The info can be found on fun, unless he's taken it down, I'm not going to say anymore, proving anything is a difficult thing either way, he put the site up for sale and threatened to close the site because of one member in his own words in an email to me, he put it up for sale then when I and someone else were interested it disappeared, Jim has had some family issues and I don't need to add to it, I have no axe to grind other than IMO the unfairness of his actions.


----------



## raynipper

F un, F uits, F acts, F unsters, F orums.??? Is there a pattern here?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> F un, F uits, F acts, F unsters, F orums.??? Is there a pattern here?
> 
> Ray.


Yup, they all begin with F, surprised you didn't notice that Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Huummmm………………..:surprise::surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Which one is f uts Ray   and isn't fun and funsters the same place.


----------



## raynipper

rrrrrrr …………… F ruits. FFS.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Now Now, Ray watch your blood pressure mate,


----------



## raynipper

Yep, it needs watching. 150/65 with no meds and 128/60 with meds.
But alcohol intake or lack of can also adjust my bp.

With so many other plates spinning at the mo it's no wonder being high.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The info can be found on fun, unless he's taken it down, I'm not going to say anymore, proving anything is a difficult thing either way, he put the site up for sale and threatened to close the site because of one member in his own words in an email to me, he put it up for sale then when I and someone else were interested it disappeared, Jim has had some family issues and I don't need to add to it, I have no axe to grind other than IMO the unfairness of his actions.


We can all make rash decisions and judgement can be impaired when family issues surface, after reading his version you could be right about the unfairness of his actions. Members get a feeling of ownership from the information they add to build a good site/community, they rightly feel aggrieved when it's lost, members here know that better than most.

At the end of the day it was his decision to take, just a pity if all the members info is lost.

Personally I'd just have banned a troublesome member, after a warning naturally. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes Terry, that would have been my action too, chucking all your toys out of the pram was the wrong choice, but as you say it's his choice, he also stopped two people from purchasing the site when he offered it for sale, I know as I was one interested so it kept going, I have opened a PB forum so the lads can at least gather their thoughts so all is not lost, it has 10 members already, it's a start at least

Just in case there are any DIY members on here out of the loop here is the URL http://self-build-motorhome.freeforums.net/


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yes Terry, that would have been my action too, chucking all your toys out of the pram was the wrong choice, but as you say it's his choice, he also stopped two people from purchasing the site when he offered it for sale, I know as I was one interested so it kept going, I have opened a PB forum so the lads can at least gather their thoughts so all is not lost, it has 10 members already, it's a start at least
> 
> Just in case there are any DIY members on here out of the loop here is the URL http://self-build-motorhome.freeforums.net/


It's the easiest thing in the world to just stand and whinge, but more power to you for your stirling efforts Kev, I wish you and your folk very success.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I seem to becoming the forum whisperer  

It'll be here next the way it's going


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I seem to becoming the forum whisperer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be here next the way it's going


We can but hope!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I already set one up for here just in case Jean when it went down big style a few months ago, not a soul turned up :roll:


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I already set one up for here just in case Jean when it went down big style a few months ago, not a soul turned up


We were trusting in hope - over experience! Not vindicated yet I don't think 😕


----------



## barryd

Looks like Phil on the Wildies is on the process of setting up a new self build forum. Should be live next week.. https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/72103-diy-motorhome-forum-2.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He's a bit late, mine is already up and running, all this will do is add to the confusion, I just rang him to see whats going on, no reply so left a message, I'll ring him tomorrow.


----------



## raynipper

I must admit being somewhat confused by the plethora of motorhome sites/forums on offer now.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Testing. It seems to be tits up again?


----------



## Matchlock

erneboy said:


> Testing. It seems to be tits up again?


O what a shame.


----------



## VS_Admin

erneboy said:


> Testing. It seems to be tits up again?


Did you encounter a database error or some type of slowdown?
Were you hanging on anything on the bottom left corner of the site?

Ed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

VS_Admin said:


> Did you encounter a database error or some type of slowdown?
> Were you hanging on anything on the bottom left corner of the site?
> 
> Ed


Seeing as your here, anything happening here https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/17-website-help/234087-why-does-forum-take-so-long-open-page.html


----------



## erneboy

VS_Admin said:


> Did you encounter a database error or some type of slowdown?
> Were you hanging on anything on the bottom left corner of the site?
> 
> Ed


Posts I'd made weren't appearing. Can't remember if they ever did.


----------



## VS_Admin

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Seeing as your here, anything happening here https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/17-website-help/234087-why-does-forum-take-so-long-open-page.html


The site is faster today for me. Are you still seeing slow page loading?
-Philip


----------



## barryd

Ed. Good to see you back. I have had to email the sitedown email address several times to rebuild several threads. There has not been a permanent fix I dont think. Mainly its been the long Brexit facts thread but its been others also. Every few days the last page goes missing so you could post something but you cant get to it or the posts or that day until someone rebuilds it. It needs a permanent fix really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

VS_Admin said:


> The site is faster today for me. Are you still seeing slow page loading?
> -Philip


The page is not loading properly at all, I have to stop.it loading then refresh the page.


----------

